

Depressing Thoughts About Groupon’s Model - rafaelc
http://bostonvcblog.typepad.com/vc/2010/12/depressing-thoughts-about-groupons-model.html

======
thewordpainter
agree with many of the doubts jeff expresses. as with almost any social
network (not named facebook), i'm just not convinced these are sustainable
headcounts/models.

related to discount space, solutions like this have been around forever.
groupon has had excellent timing & execution, but i just don't know that they
can keep it up.

the space is getting further crowded by the day, and the fad will wear off at
some point. for one, my entire family has already distanced itself from
groupon when similar models like scoutmob require no money down.

with all that said, i wouldn't be surprised at all to see them with an IPO in
Q2-Q3 of 2011 to take advantage of their current stature. (catch news of
amazon's CFO joining? <http://ht.ly/3smDF> )

